# Film developing problems



## rbconbautista (Sep 30, 2019)

Does anybody know why these lines popped up? Its arista edu ultra 100 and those lines I can feel them with my fingers if that helps.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 30, 2019)

Excessive agitation during development -- notice how they line up with the sprocket holes.

Joe


----------



## rbconbautista (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks. So all I have to do is pay more attention to the time and agitate for 5 secs every 30 then. Sorry for all the questions I am new to this.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 30, 2019)

I kinda agree with Joe ... 
This site is handy for reference:
Photomicrography - Color Negative Film Processing Errors | Olympus Life Science
Photomicrography - Black & White Film Processing Errors | Olympus Life Science

I have seen it with film that has been wound back into the canister in reverse direction.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 30, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> Thanks. So all I have to do is pay more attention to the time and agitate for 5 secs every 30 then. Sorry for all the questions I am new to this.



Yes, but agitate gently.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2019)

Agitation in film developing parlance doesn't mean shaking the canister violently but inverting it gently, or rolling it on the desk or countertop or in the sink using what Bill Pierce used to call the rolling pin method. Yes, 5 Seconds every 30 seconds was for many years considered to be the standard agitation time and interval,but there is also a method that uses 10 seconds of agitation at the top of each minute. There is also stand development, in which the developer is poured into the tank and the tank is rapped sharply on a hard surface to dislodge any air bubbles, and then the developing is done with no agitation.


----------



## rbconbautista (Sep 30, 2019)

I still agitate constantly for the first minute right?


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 30, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> I still agitate constantly for the first minute right?



No. At most first 30 seconds and -- gently. Derrel has it right, agitate by inverting the tank. I used to do 3 inversions in 5 seconds. On the minute and 30 second mark pick up the tank turn it over and turn it back times 3 and set it back in the sink takes 5 seconds.

Joe


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 1, 2019)

That effect is from too much tension on the film from winding or rewinding. I see this at my lab all the time. Mostly from people rewinding and not pushing in the rewind release button or high tension winding while shooting. Or when you get to the end of the roll and try to force the roll to go one more place. 

I also see it on C-41.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 1, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> I have seen it with film that has been wound back into the canister in reverse direction.



This can cause that effect as well.....again, too much tension on the film causes it to buckle.


----------

